# Wood fired pizza oven advice



## acarey (9/8/14)

Am seeking advice on making a wood fired pizza oven from scratch. I'm aware of the kits you can get but they are a bit pricey.

I'd like to get a plan and source my own materials etc. There are plenty of plans on the net, I was just wondering if anyone here has made one and can offer tips/plans/advice.

Cheers


----------



## Howlingdog (9/8/14)

A good start is Russell Jeavons book "Your Brick Oven building it & baking in it" $15.22 from the Book Depository.

HD.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/14)

You will need special kiln bricks also

I have seen one that was made with using a heap of scrunched up newspaper as a mould, then cover in fine chicken wire, clay, then bricks. You make something that looks like a big tortoise out of the newspaper then cover it over. Once your mortar and clay are dry you just burn the paper.


----------



## Ciderman (9/8/14)

You don't need the kiln bricks. I built one a few years back from scratch. Seeing as so many have been very helpful getting into AG I'll take some time and give you some detailed instructions on how I built this one. I'm about to brew so I'll respond in detail later.


----------



## Eagleburger (9/8/14)

I am in the design stages and will soon start my own outdoor area incorporating fire and pizza oven. Just got to finish a few projects first.

Interesting concepts presented here.
http://www.vrac.iastate.edu/ethos/ethos05/proceedings2004/presentations/scottnewrocketstove.pdf

current plan is to have a boro glass cylinder rocket type combustion chamber housed in another glass cylinder and the feeder will be steel. A convoluted chimney will heat pizza oven. Pizza oven made from vermiculite and clay.


----------



## Ciderman (9/8/14)

Follow this link for pictures...

http://brisbanelocalfood.ning.com/profiles/blogs/building-a-pizza-oven


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/14)

Ciderman said:


> You don't need the kiln bricks. I built one a few years back from scratch. Seeing as so many have been very helpful getting into AG I'll take some time and give you some detailed instructions on how I built this one. I'm about to brew so I'll respond in detail later.


You may not "need" special kiln bricks...but some bricks will crumble after a while due to the heat.

I was asking a brickie a few years ago about building an open fire place and he said that not all bricks are equal


----------



## Eagleburger (9/8/14)

Ciderman said:


> Follow this link for pictures...
> 
> http://brisbanelocalfood.ning.com/profiles/blogs/building-a-pizza-oven


You dont need a pizza oven to make one of them. my mate stevo left one of them outside the other night. Do you want his number?


----------



## Ciderman (9/8/14)

Ok, I'm no expert but this is what I did.

You will need an angle grinder and a brick bolster. Timber to make border for concrete and arch. Trolley wheel and wood for compass. 

1. Layed a concrete slab. I used 20 bags of premixed quick dry stuff which is the expensive way to do it. 20 bags at $150 total cost did a 1.2m square slab. If you already have concrete or mix it yourself you'll certainly save money. I'd consider going 1.5m squared if I built again. (Bunnings)

2. Build up 4 layers of besa blocks. I used 72 at a total cost of $230. If you rate yourself I'd make the U shape so you can store wood underneath. This would use less bocks but you would have to make another concrete slab. (Bunnings)

3. 16 square tiles mortared on top. $35 (Outdoor tile shop)

4. 100 Bricks. I had some leftovers. You need the ones without the holes which were difficult to find. I ended up finding some 65mm ones at a brick yard. I think your usual brick is 75mm. Cut them in half with a brick bolster. $70 for the bricks. Also used 10 bags of mortar for the besa blocks and the bricks which was $75.

5. Make an arch out of wood for the entrance. I just used left over wood I had. 

6. Make a compass with a trolley wheel. Use this to build up your layers.

7. Floor Tiles. Can't remember but about 25 seems right. $20. These were butt joined so if they break you can pull out and replace. I've never had one break. Do this after a couple of layers. Don't get conned into expensive kiln bricks. They are for kiln ovens that get to 1000 degrees. Mine regularly gets to 400 Celsius with no problems after 3 years. (outdoor tile shop)

8. Build up until gravity takes over. You will then need to build a circle out of mdf and boost it up with bricks from underneath. Cover with sand in a dome shape. You will be able to rest the bricks on it until the dome is complete.

9. Once it's done you will need to cover with a mix of vermiculite and cement. I used a 100 litre bag which is bought from a garden shop for $20. Make a layer at least an inch thick.

10. Render over the top. I used two 20kg bags of render and mixed with a powdered dye. Render $25 a bag and the dye was $50. $100 all up here from bunnings.

11. My chimney is a 3 inch car exhaust. I have a door as well which isn't pictured but they were made by a mate. 

It's about $700 all up. Any questions fire away, I've probably forgot something but look through the pics to get an idea.


----------



## seamad (9/8/14)

I'm building a 1m pompeii at present, designs and up to date advice on materials etc on this excellent forum http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/


----------



## brzt6060 (9/8/14)

Refractory bricks work well, if you know anyone who works at an alumina refinery or anywhere with calciners or rotary kiln then have a chat to them and you should be able to get some refractory bricks and refractory cement for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/14)

brzt6060 said:


> Refractory bricks work well, if you know anyone who works at an alumina refinery or anywhere with calciners or rotary kiln then have a chat to them and you should be able to get some refractory bricks and refractory cement for you.


We have a local brickworks that have been advertising kiln & pizza oven bricks..Its a proper old coal fired brickworks.

http://www.yellowpages.com.au/nsw/south-grafton/south-grafton-bricks-pty-ltd-13508586-listing.html

Freight to Newy is easy as long as you can pick up from a depot.


----------



## beercus (9/8/14)

seamad said:


> I'm building a 1m pompeii at present, designs and up to date advice on materials etc on this excellent forum http://www.fornobravo.com/forum/


+1 Forno bravo, tried and tested design and the forum will help you with everything.....

Plans are on the site for free.

Beercus


----------



## boybrewer (9/8/14)

acarey said:


> Am seeking advice on making a wood fired pizza oven from scratch. I'm aware of the kits you can get but they are a bit pricey.
> 
> I'd like to get a plan and source my own materials etc. There are plenty of plans on the net, I was just wondering if anyone here has made one and can offer tips/plans/advice.
> 
> Cheers


Here are some plans I found on the net plans for a woodfired oven .

Cheers 

View attachment 0806woodfiredoven_patternsheet.pdf


----------



## acarey (9/8/14)

Wow guys. I'm constantly surprised by all the great info that is freely shared on this site. Its such a great community. 

Thanks heaps for the input and keep it coming. I really appreciate it. I'll check that forum out too.

I'll document my pizza oven journey here for sure. Between home brew and the yet to be constructed pizza oven, I'll be well on my way to be a proper bloater


----------



## huez (9/8/14)

So jealous right now, as soon as i have a house im building one! The free ebook on fornobravo on pizza dough is also quite a good read


----------



## fishinyum (10/8/14)

Heres a pic of my pizza oven I just finished. Only used solid red bricks.


----------



## seamad (10/8/14)

Some piccies of my progress:



Steel Frame with electric gantry for bringing up firewood



Hebel Base , 65mm ceramic insulation board then fire bricks.



Tool for keeping radius



Using mortar 3:1:1:1:0.5 Sand:Cement:Lime:Clay:Grog ( from cutting bricks ). Dome will then be wrapped in 50mm ceramic blanket and rendered



Bricksaw with jig for cutting angle and bevel on bricks to minimize internal mortar joins ( excel spreadsheet on fornobravo forum) 3 cuts give 2 bricks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/14)

Beats using scrunched up newspaper for an internal shape...


----------

